# Swordfishing, blue marlin action, catching squid, 2 drones 7/25 "Booby Trap"



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Swordfishing, blue marlin action, catching squid, 2 drones 7/25 "Booby Trap"*

This latest trip was a blast! We had so much fun it is hard to put into words. The crew was a blast! Nick AKA "Bubba", Neely, Hunter, Jeff, Matt and I headed out in search of a giant swordfish. We caught 8 swordfish but had around 25 shots, the bite was on but only hooked one monster that ended up pulling the hook on the last drop of the trip. The last several trips we have been changing up a lot of our regular swordfishing techniques and have been trying lots of new things in search of a monster sword. The new things we have been trying are producing bites but only a couple of the right ones . We have had around 75 shots at swordfish in the past 8 days of fishing for swords. Fishing for the monster makes it hard to hook the 100-200 lbers that's for sure. We have been dropping over a few regular set ups like we displayed at the swordfish seminar and catching them still on those rigs keeping it fun. Ill post some pictures of the baits we have been using hunting big swords later.

This trip we came prepared for action! Hunter brought 2 drones and we have some really cool swordfish and blue marlin footage! Lots of Go Pro footage of underwater daytime swordfish also.

I never realized how exciting catching squid could be for the entire crew. We needed some more large baits so we did quite a bit of squid fishing this trip. I think Nick, Neely and Hunter have all already ordered squid tackle for their own boats lol.. It was a blast. We spent most of 2 nights doing nothing but hammering the big squid . We have lots of that on video too, I can't wait to see what Miles does with this video!

Here are a few pictures from the trip for a start. We have a lot of pictures to post and will have the video done ASAP. Some of these pictures are shots I took of the computer from the drone footage.. Ill get several more pictures up later.. Thanks Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more pics. ill post more later.. We have a lot more pics to post then Ill get the video up as soon as Miles ids done....

Like us on face book @ https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team

Thanks Brett Holden
www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Drone Footage gonna be sweet!*

Bret I can't wait to see the drone footage. I had this dream years ago, when drones were still running $3 and $4k, of a video shot from a flying prospective. With prices falling and technology only getting better, people are starting to make this happen. Great fish and pictures as always!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like a fun trip can't wait to see the pics. We never made it out. Had engine troubles sowe turned around.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

Been working on boat all weekend. Wishing we were out. 

Great photos Bret.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Finally got the drone in the mix! Nice job as always!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

awesome as always


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> awesome as always


 x2


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

X3


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I always enjoy your pics and videos, keep it up!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Simply amazing - and I got stuck on my bay boat dodging douche bags in Wakeboard boats on Clear Creek - great job guys


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Santa Claus is gonna bring me a Phantom drone.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

The trip was EPIC! Wall to wall fun! I don't know how it could have been any more entertaining. Outstanding food and company. You guys are a hard core as they come. Absolutely unrelenting, and a well oiled machine!

I'm fired up to see the video Miles puts together! Between the swordfish, marlin, drone footage, and the humbolt coming over the rail, it is going to be entertaining!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice job guys, that bait is crazy huge


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## huntfish82 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Monster sword baits*

Hey Brett those squid look bigger than normal baits guessing that's the ones ya caught out there? Is that one of the key ideas for big swords? Bigger bait bigger fish?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the super cool replies!
Bubba the food was great! 
Hunter thanks a million for the drones!
Neely you are a great fisherman and a blast to fish with my brother.. Looking forward to doing it all over again...

We are headed out with Inside Sportfishing TV show/Fox Sports this Tuesday.. Looking forward to getting back out for sure.. We started this show with Barry over in California swordfishing and then some more footage at the 2014 Texas Swordfish Seminar. We hope to put them on some swordfish and finish up the show this week. He is also working with us on an instructional video and online subscription on daytime swordfishing techniques. We will have info about the Swordfishing video when it is done on our website at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com . It will cover rigging daytime swordfish baits, how to catch swordfish on conventional tackle, electric reels and much more. The actual TV show will be based more on the Swordfishing Seminar -US Veterans benefit and hopefully some cool swordfish action. Fingers are crossed for the weather to hold out this week.

Here are a few more pictures from this past trip. I have a ton of pictures to post and going threw . Here are a few more for now. Thanks again for all the kind words everyone! We sure have met some good people and friends through this site.

Brett Holden


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome pics! Man I can't wait to see this video with all the action it sounds like you all had with the squid. Those drone's are cool!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Monster baits!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice trip once again fellas!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

dang looks like yall had another awesome trip wish I could've made it....that is a huge ***** squid, were yall getting a lot of hits on em?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Awesome pics! Man I can't wait to see this video with all the action it sounds like you all had with the squid. Those drone's are cool!


See ya in the morning bro! Its time for tightness!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> See ya in the morning bro! Its time for tightness!


I think this video is the booby traps last drop with big baits....

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=672960926122547&id=181147781970533eo is


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> dang looks like yall had another awesome trip wish I could've made it....that is a huge ***** squid, were yall getting a lot of hits on em?


Wish you could have made it... we caught about 20 squid.. Most were 1-5 lbs. Our squid jigs were getting straightened out .. We had several that were unto prob 20 lbs but they just pulled off the gear we were using. We are having some heavy one built now. It was a blast.. I have been catching them for years but never had as much fun doing it as this trip lol..
The squid we catch here are pretty hard. I still like the baitmasters squid the best. There are all kinds of squid and the thin mantles on the baitmaster squid makes for a better hook up for sure. We did catch a 150 lb swordfish on a 5 lb squid this trip.. That will be on the video. The squid was as big as its head lol..

*Thanks everyone for all the kind replies once again!* We have 3 more 2coolers headed out with us in the morning .. Miles is working on the footage now. Ill try and get some more pics up once Miles gets them loaded. We are looking at Nicks Blue marlin footage now.. Those drones are pretty cool.. . Thanks Brett :cheers:


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry forgot the video

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=672960926122547&id=181147781970533


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> sorry forgot the video
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=672960926122547&id=181147781970533


That is a cool video.. That swordfish stuck him in the leg pretty good. I almost posted that video up yesterday.. I think we will use Bubba for bait this trip.. :cheers:


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> See ya in the morning bro! Its time for tightness!


I can't wait! Thank you for the invite! I hope I can actually get some sleep tonight


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

the pic on the first page is a rough triggerfish....very cool, they are rare pelagic species.....

that's the second picture I've seen just today (friend sent captured one this past weekend too)....maybe they're not so rare after all.....LOL...

keep those rare species pictures coming! good stuff!
snookered


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

What techniques/tackle were you using to catch squid? I have never caught squid out there. I assume you were cathcing them at night...?

And great pics as always! Love the high def pics of the swords right next to the boat!


----------



## huntfish82 (Oct 27, 2010)

*x2*



ding_a_ling said:


> What techniques/tackle were you using to catch squid? I have never caught squid out there. I assume you were cathcing them at night...?
> 
> And great pics as always! Love the high def pics of the swords right next to the boat!


X2


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Come on miles... Where's the video?


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome trip y'all had. Love the pics they are awesome sucka's!!!!!!!:work::work:

Cheers!
DL :dance:


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

As always friggin awesome!!! Something new every time!
Where's the video? Please


----------



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

*Great job*

Great fishing, great pics. Thanks for sharing. See you out there this weekend


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

32_ProLine said:


> Great fishing, great pics. Thanks for sharing. See you out there this weekend


Good luck this week end.. We just got in. Think I'm going to take some kiddies out for kingfish and sharks tomorrow or Sunday them head back deep Tuesday ..
Looks like nice weather good luck and Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab

About the comments on rigging and catching the big squid.. I'll get it up soon. Miles said the video still has around 30 minutes to finish it I'll get it up ASAP .. It has squid fishing in it I think..

We caught a lot if nice ones this trip too. It's a blast!!! I'll get that info up soon.. 
Thanks again for the kind words! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome as always, now Video, video, video!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Another great trip. Look forward to the reports with the new drone. This will be fun


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see the squid video! Will be cool to learn that!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got in from fishing trip with the youngsters Ill post the kiddoes trip up soon. I'm loading pictures of our swordfishing trip with Inside Sportfishing TV Show now. It was a blast fishing with Barry and Ill get the pics up in a few minutes from this trip.
Thanks again for all the kind replies..

The squid fishing thing is a blast we have been doing it for years but seems or guest have really enjoyed it more than ever so its becoming a regular thing... Ill post up how we are catching them and a website you can get the right gear from later. *Miles has the video almost finished and will be back in the office in the morning knocking it out. *He says it looks good and I can't wait to see what he has come up with this week.. Thanks again!!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Miles bring on the video sucka!!!!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

What is the range and battery life on those drones? Id hate to lose control of one over water and it make a splash downâ€¦ I love the idea of using them offshore like that. Really cool perspective on a fishing trip.

We, my company, use them for site surveys and what not. I don't know why I never considered the possibilities of using them for recreational purposes. 

Look forward to seeing the footage.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Poor Miles starts getting beat upon as soon as the BT hits the dockâ€¦â€¦lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yams said:


> What is the range and battery life on those drones? Id hate to lose control of one over water and it make a splash downâ€¦ I love the idea of using them offshore like that. Really cool perspective on a fishing trip.
> 
> We, my company, use them for site surveys and what not. I don't know why I never considered the possibilities of using them for recreational purposes.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the footage.


The drones we have had on the boat the last couple of trip lasted about 10-12 minutes.. On the video you will see one almost hit the water while fighting a blue marlin.. It made it in the boat by just seconds lol.. Close call..

I'm have the video ready now.. Trying to get it on here now.. My internet has bad connection here at my house.. Hope to have it up in a few minutes.. Brett


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is link just seen it on YouTube miles is gettin good at this film makin...the drone footage is awesome


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the video. Miles did this one while we were fishing last trip...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Here is link just seen it on YouTube miles is gettin good at this film makin...the drone footage is awesome


Just saw your post.. Thanks bro.. Make sure you watch in HD


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome video! Hats off to miles. Is there anything you don't catch.....drone, marlin, swords, squid, wahoo, dolphin, Asians, ********...... You got them all! Great job!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Great Video! They just keep getting better and better.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice job! Y'all are taking the video to the next level. Pretty cool drone footage.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies... Miles works pretty hard putting the Videos together.. We are headed out in the morning... I'll make a squid jigging video this trip if they are chomping.. Thanks Brett


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Great video Brett! I like the new perspective from the drone. That one bigger sword looked like he had some bad intentions. Every time you put your head near the side of the boat, he was making a pass at you.

The light show that those squid put on is really cool. I had no idea they could change colors that quickly!!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> The drones we have had on the boat the last couple of trip lasted about 10-12 minutes.. On the video you will see one almost hit the water while fighting a blue marlin.. It made it in the boat by just seconds lol.. Close call..
> 
> I'm have the video ready now.. Trying to get it on here now.. My internet has bad connection here at my house.. Hope to have it up in a few minutes.. Brett


Pretty sure I'd get caught up in filming and forget...bye bye drone! lol


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Just finished watching. Far and away the best one yet. You can totaly see the progression in quality; Miles is a quick learner. He is getting good at these things.

Question about the drone. Do you have controlls for the camera as well as the drone itself? Is there a monitor to see what it is you are filming?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

The drone footage provides awesome perspective!!!
And catching the squid are cool!!!
Great Work Miles and the Boobytrap Fishing Team!
Epic as always!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yams said:


> Just finished watching. Far and away the best one yet. You can totaly see the progression in quality; Miles is a quick learner. He is getting good at these things. *http://youtu.be/AJUV1O7daQU*
> 
> Question about the drone. Do you have controlls for the camera as well as the drone itself? Is there a monitor to see what it is you are filming?


Thanks guys! Just got in from an overnight trip with some of our sales reps. Trying to catch up here.. 
Thanks again for the kind replies.. Ill get up some pics from our trip yesterday in a little while.. 
Yams One of the drones had a screen and the other didn't. Most of the footage came from the drone with no screen to watch what was being videoed. This was hunters first time to video the fishing part.. Can't wait to get him and the drone back out on the water.

Brett


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Like Bret said one is a phantom 2 with a zimmuse 3d gimble and a screen on top of the tx. The other was a phantom I with a gopro . The phantom 2 was having software issues where it was set not to fly more than 1000m from home. It locked up on us going out the jetties and i dident want to drop 2 k in the gulf. So I decided to do the best with the 1 that is just a basic phantom . The 1 has 10 to 15 min fly time depending on how hard you fly . The 2 has a larger batt and can go longer and can see bat levels on the screen . You have to be carful launching in and out of the cockpit because of the outriggers and lines can be a trick. We have now found out the problm with the 2 and changed the range in the software just a heads up to people that have them took me a while to figure that out . Most the time we were flying blind and I would just stay focused on where the gopro was facing. Hope this helps


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> Like Bret said one is a phantom 2 with a zimmuse 3d gimble and a screen on top of the tx. The other was a phantom I with a gopro . The phantom 2 was having software issues where it was set not to fly more than 1000m from home. It locked up on us going out the jetties and i dident want to drop 2 k in the gulf. So I decided to do the best with the 1 that is just a basic phantom . The 1 has 10 to 15 min fly time depending on how hard you fly . The 2 has a larger batt and can go longer and can see bat levels on the screen . You have to be carful launching in and out of the cockpit because of the outriggers and lines can be a trick. We have now found out the problm with the 2 and changed the range in the software just a heads up to people that have them took me a while to figure that out . Most the time we were flying blind and I would just stay focused on where the gopro was facing. Hope this helps


Hunter... See you and your dad in the morning! Looking forward to the drone this trip!!! Get Tight Sucka! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------

